# Frage zu aktuellen Netzteilen



## Unfaced (11. November 2013)

Servus,

da mein Netzteil nun auch schon in die Jahre gekommen ist (5 Jahre oder so?) und ich überlege, mit eine 2. GTX 770 als SLI in meinen Rechner zu schrauben, stellt sich natürlich auch die PSU Frage.

So bin ich über dinge wie ATX 2.4 oder ATX 2.31 gestolpert, und hab keinen Plan was das heißt.
Da das Netzteil auch die neuen Haswell C6/C7 states können sollte, bin ich über das Enermax Platimax 750W gestolpert.

Wenn ich das so richtig lese, hat es "nur" ATX 2.31, dafür aber die Haswell states als auch 80 Platinum, was ja sehr effizient sein sollte.

Daher wäre ich über euren Input sehr dankbar


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

Du kannst das Platimax nehmen. Auch das Dark Power P10 mit der gleichen Leistung ist sehr gut.
Ob es nun Version 2,4 oder 2,31 hat spielt keine Rolle. Alle aktuellen Netzteile beherrschen den Haswell Stromsparmodus.


----------



## Westcoast (12. November 2013)

meim freund ist mit dem enermax platimax sehr glücklich. kannst du gerne nehmen.


----------



## Unfaced (12. November 2013)

Alles klar, danke.

Aber rein aus neugier: Was hat es mit den ATX Versionen auf sich? Konnte leider nichts brauchbares dazu finden.


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Das kannst Du hier nachlesen: ATX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bei ATX 2.4 wurde glaube ich ein zusätzlicher Test (Haswell Crossload) eingeführt, den das Netzteil bestehen muss.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei ATX 2.4 wurde glaube ich ein zusätzlicher Test (Haswell Crossload) eingeführt, den das Netzteil bestehen muss.


 
So ist es. ATX 2.4 ist einfach nur die Erweiterung um den Haswell Stromsparmodus.
Daher haben einige Modelle schon eine 2.4 Bezeichnung.
Andere nicht die trotzdem Haswell beherrschen. Aber das liegt einfach daran dass sich die Hersteller die Kosten für die neue Zertifizierung sparen.


----------



## Unfaced (12. November 2013)

Alles klar danke, Ihr seid super


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Das wissen wir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

